

Show HN: Convert a Google Drive Document to the Markdown format - dpaluy
https://github.com/mangini/gdocs2md

======
zachlatta
Perfect timing! I have about 200 Google Documents that I've always planned to
move over to a repository on Github. The only thing holding me back was the
poor .txt exports of Google Documents.

~~~
jakerocheleau
Seriously Github has been such a pleasant surprise time-and-again. I love to
find these little nooks & crannies hidden among all the other repos.

------
josteink
Wow. I was looking into Google Apps scripts earlier and dismissed it because
of lacking support across Google Docs products.

Seems like things have improved lately. I might look into this again.

------
kalli
This looks like a very useful tool, thanks.

Which ways are people using to go the other way, i.e. from markdown to a
Google Document?

~~~
nxpnsv
pandoc.

~~~
kalli
Looks good, thanks for the tip

------
pyre
Is this a Google employee? The license is Copyright Google:

    
    
      Copyright 2013 Google Inc

~~~
insteadof
Their profile says yes.

~~~
rmangini
Yes, I am a Google employee, but this script is not official. I created it to
handle some Chrome documentation tasks, but thought it could be useful to
others.

------
filleokus
Google Apps script proved to be extremley useful recently when I created a
small menu item that created Calendar events from a spreadsheet. Took a lunch
break and 30 lines of JS to make a really efficient enterprisey interface to
make large amounts of events. You can even send invites with the API!

~~~
aroch
Care to share how you've done this? We've been looking to do similar in our
laboratory for the various instruments we run user samples on
(HPLCs/xray/NMR). We've been using gCalendar so far, but it's not always user
friendly + we have to add users to the calendar manually before they can
reserve instrument / consultation time. We've started using Quartzy[1] but it
suffers from the same "must approve users first" model and we've accepted its
clunkiness in the name of consolidation

______ [1]<http://quartzy.com/>

------
StolenCar
I have tried this with several documents. No luck. I get "TypeError: Cannot
call method "getActiveSection" of null." Same when I select something or not.

------
Thrymr
Now if only the format of the document synced to Google Drive was a usable one
like Markdown instead of a link that is unusable locally.

------
boneheadmed
This is great. Can anyone suggest a good place to go for tutorials or more
information for writing Google Apps scripts such as this?

------
jelled
This looks great, thanks!

------
tudorconstantin
Awesome. I have about 86546774 docs to convert now.

------
artursapek
I was just wishing for this yesterday! Wow.

------
chillericed
Thanks for sharing this!

